

800 camera CCTV hub unveiled in west London - marcofucci
http://www.lbhf.gov.uk/Directory/News/800_camera_CCTV_hub_unveiled_in_west_London.asp

======
bwm
It'd be cool if they streamed the images over the net. Maybe like a realtime
google street view.

